# Empfehlung Webhoster



## jensner (10. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich manage für mehrere Bekannte, Vereine und Firmen die Websites.
Diese waren allesamt bei FourX gehostet.
Da diese Firma nun leider in die Insolvenz gegangen ist, suche ich nun
einen neuen Webhoster. Möglichst einen bei dem mir dies nicht mehr passiert.

Könnt Ihr mir einen Webhoster empfehlen der:

Bereits länger existiert und nicht gleich wieder hops geht
gute Geschwindigkeit bietet
zuverlässige Erreichbarkeit der Sites (Uptime) garantiert
ordentliche Konditionen bietet
Domain(s) incl.
PHP, MySQL anbietet
POP 3 - Postfächer inclusive hat

Ich bräuchte für mich:

1 - 5 x Domain
ca. 500 - 1000 MB 
ca. 5 MySQL-DB´s
PHP
POP3
ca. 15 Zusatzdomains

Weiterhin mehrfach:
1 x Domain

ca. 100 - 250 MB
1 x MySQL-DB
PHP
POP3

Danke Euch schon mal...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2006)

Hallo Jens,

gerne würde ich dir ein passendes Angebot zusammenstellen. Es gibt uns nicht erst seit gestern - auch stellen wir die Infrastruktur für tutorials.de 

Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir via PN eben deine Email-Adresse zukommen lassen könntest, damit ich dir das Angebot schicken kann.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

